
Why False Starts Hurt Your Project - horatio05
http://www.codesqueeze.com/why-false-starts-hurt-your-project/
======
alex_c
"Third, always prototype and throw it away. I have seen too many prototypes
become product. Just avoid the maintenance nightmare and toss it."

Much easier said than done. "But it WORKS, what do you mean you want to start
writing it again from scratch? Can't you just finish what you have?" If
anything, that's a warning to the dangers of prototyping... or to use
prototyping tools rather than doing it in code.

